# Just a test



## Dagwood56 (Oct 6, 2012)

Been a pretty long while since I posted here so just testing to see if I remember how its done


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

I think, and I am no expert, but I think it worked


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 6, 2012)

globeglimpser said:


> I think, and I am no expert, but I think it worked



Yep, sure looks that way.


----------

